# Sam the Cooking Guy, Part Deux! Knife Connoisseurs Must Watch!



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's a follow up to my previous post about this guy. I think this video pretty much says it all. Enjoy!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

What do you think this videeo says?


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

It says the same thing as the others. The difference is that his lack of knowledge and understanding is far more apparent in this video than the other.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Well right off the bat he tells people dull knives aren't dangerous. It's not that a dull knife is going to chop your finger off, it's that you end up using so much more force to cut things that if it does slip you are going to hurt yourself much worse.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

It says....
He loves to hear himself talk
Hes wiliing to instruct amateurs how to sharpen
knives when he knows next to nothing about it.
He just staggers his way thru videos on subs hes
not particularly good or trained at.
I think healthy ego is a suitable phrase here.
And yet......
he's watchable.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

It's the Tiger King phenomenon

Such a train wreck you can't look away.

*drags knife across whetstone three times* "It didn't do anything."
*Tests knife sharpness by cutting into fingernail* Come on, I know that if someone took the time to show him the vertical/standing method for the steels, they surly showed him using paper or something similar is much safer and hygienic than his own body.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

dull knives are the only dangerous knives. his attempt at refuting that right off the bat gives me no faith :d


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

This is why I created the first thread and this one. They bring into glaring relief something I think we all recognize but, don't pay enough attention to: likability can and does replace talent and knowledge.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

sgsvirgil said:


> This is why I created the first thread and this one. They bring into glaring relief something I think we all recognize but, don't pay enough attention to: likability can and does replace talent and knowledge.


Makes me think of The Fountainhead lol


----------

